# SIP air compressor - advice needed



## stewbacca3 (Nov 28, 2011)

I'm thinking of buying a SIP 40th Anniversary air compressor for spraying my own project cars.

The link to the compressor is here:
http://www.sipuk.co.uk/tools/info_SIP04292.html

Can anyone give me advice if this compressor/brand is any good, and what would be a suitable spray attachment for it?

I am open to any suggestions you may have of superior options.

Many thanks,

Stew


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

I have had a sipp industrial for years been grate but friend likes his Clarke got it from machine mart on vat free deal , you should shop around and play companies of against the others , Costco do one as well


----------



## stewbacca3 (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks Derekh929,

Have you sprayed car body panels with your SIP compressor, and if so, may I ask what spray gun you use and what the results are like?

Is your industrial SIP compressor a better model than the one I suggested?

I think the model I linked is the one that Costo are selling for around £600 if i remember correctly.

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## ajpepe72 (Dec 25, 2011)

That's a decent compressor, belt drive and 150l tank.
I use a devilbiss gti pro and get great results with it,but they are expensive.
even the cheaper guns will give great results, give the devilbiss finishline range a go.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

stewbacca3 said:


> Thanks Derekh929,
> 
> Have you sprayed car body panels with your SIP compressor, and if so, may I ask what spray gun you use and what the results are like?
> 
> ...


Hi never sprayed with mine but with 3hp and 150ltr has plenty of capacity need a good water trap for spraying though


----------



## stewbacca3 (Nov 28, 2011)

Many thanks ajpepe72 and Derekh929. I will go and do my homework now.

I want a fairly good kit as im getting tired of having a "professional" paint my cars and either charging an arm and a leg or being cheap and making a mess of it with overspray etc.


----------

